# TV SONY pantalla oscura



## ryc (Jul 17, 2006)

Hola, tengo un televisor sony y el problema es que cuando lo prendo la pantalla esta oscura pero si se puede escuchar el sonido, aveces le damos unos golpes y se arregla por unos minutos  y luego se oscurece la pantalla poco a poco hasta quedar completamente oscura; aveces cuando le damos golpes se oscurece y aparece una linea blanca horizontal en el centro de la pantalla. He probado cambiarle los condensadores pero no era eso; bueno espero que alguien pueda ayudarme, muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 17, 2006)

hay, sony, sony, TV años 92, caja negra no.

Es que sony no sabe soldar.

Cogue un puncel o un baston de madera y ves golpeando  hasta encontrar la zona.
Suelen haber dos placas una sintonizadora y un poco mas a la izquierda la de video, si no me equivoco era esa la que solia falla, no pierdas el tiempo buscando la pieza, resoeldala toda, hay pocas piezas

http://cromavideo.webcindario.com/TELEVISION/SONY.htm


----------

